# Belaying Pen



## Sylvanite (Sep 7, 2006)

Updated 9/8
You may remember a discussion on "nautical" pens a while back.  I had posted pics of a prototpye "belaying pen", with some ideas for future versions. http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=16569&whichpage=2

Well, I finally got around to making a second prototype which is a little larger, and leaves off the finial and clip.





I think this one is much more recognizable as a belaying pin shape.

Update follows:
I had the day off work today, so I tried again.  Here's the third pen:




and here's a close-up of the turk's head:





I opted for gold hardware as more reminiscent of brass ships brightwork.  I used #4 waxed whipping twine for the turk's head knot.  I think I'll get some #6 or #8 (unwaxed preferably) for the next time.  Larger twine would make the knot more prominent and easier to tie.  I spent more time tying than everything else combined.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 7, 2006)

That looks pretty cool, Eric. What wood did you use?


----------



## Sylvanite (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />What wood did you use?


It's teak, with a CA/BLO finish.  To really complete the theme, I suppose I should have used spar varnish, but I simply didn't have the patience for that.

Unfortunately, I dropped it while buffing so it already has a few dings. []

- Eric


----------



## chigdon (Sep 7, 2006)

Great design.


----------



## JimGo (Sep 7, 2006)

That's COOL!  Nice job!


----------



## gerryr (Sep 7, 2006)

I like it.  Nicely done and I think the knot will be a very nice touch.


----------



## Penmonkey (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks good to me.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 7, 2006)

Eric, I got to say I really like this one!


----------



## emackrell (Sep 7, 2006)

Great looking pen!  I look forward to seeing the one with the Turks Head. 

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## Marc Phillips (Sep 7, 2006)

Being an extremely nautical rascal myself, I love that pen! .... what a great idea...

I can still tie a turks head with my eyes closed... so now ya got me thinking indeed!

... hmm... not sure if these clumsy hands could handle tying one with small stuff though...

Nautical trivia time - what is the name of the rail that holds belaying pins called? []


----------



## Sylvanite (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Marc Phillips_
> <br />Nautical trivia time - what is the name of the rail that holds belaying pins called? []


Hmmmm, mostly I hear it called a "pin-rail" (if attached to a bulwark), or "pin-rack" (if attached to standing rigging), or a "fife-rail" (if it surrounds a mast and is used for halyards).  Is there another name I should know?

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Sylvanite (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok, preference question for you all:

Do you think this pen would look better with gold trim (as in the first try), or chrome/rhodium (which this one is)?

I used gold on the first prototype because that's what I had the most kits of.  I generally use chrome on pens for sailors though, because it more closely matches the chrome or stainless fittings now found on most boats.

Brass, however, would seem to be a closer match to the era of the belaying pin and I wonder if I should go back to gold.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 7, 2006)

You nailed it. Neat.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 7, 2006)

I vote gold to mimick the 'brass' look.

-Peter-


----------



## JimGo (Sep 7, 2006)

I like the gold better.  I think it looks better with the wood, and is closer to the brass  that I typically associate with nautical items.


----------



## NavyDiver (Sep 7, 2006)

Great Pen (Pin?)! I think gold looks great.


----------



## Penmonkey (Sep 7, 2006)

I'd say chrome. I like it on all my pens.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sylvanite_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Good job! ... I was thinking fife rail []


----------

